# Trying to make a panda costume - light materials?



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

that sounds like it should work

does it need to be a panda looking panda or just a costume that when you see it you cant help but think panda?

if you feel like putting some extra work in you could make the suit out of faux fur and put a cooling system similar to what a racecar drivers suit has.... just a thought


----------

